# Tack Trunk Wood choice



## Prodigal (Sep 1, 2009)

I am building my daughter a tack trunk. I have noticed that most build them from plywood and edge the box with a hardwood. My preference is always to use hardwoods. All the furniture I have made is either solid cherry or walnut. I would like to use Mahogany to edge the box but I would prefer to use a hardwood to build the box itself.

Is there an affordable hardwood that would serve as a good alternative to a plywood that would stain well compared to real mahogany?

Robert


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

Quarter sawn white oak or hickory?


----------



## Prodigal (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks for your reply

It is for english equestrian riding and it will be a show tack trunk. The stable where she rides, her saddle and accessories are handing, but the tack trunk would hold cleaning supplies, bandages, etc… Most of the girls have trunks purchased (ranging from 500-900) Construction is plywood and hardwood trim. It is does serve a utilitarian purpose, but it is supposed to be a show piece.

The trunks are indoors, in dry conditions. I m leaning toward using a cheaper hardwood for the box construction and trimming it with mahogany.

Most use a spruce or marine grade plywood, but my experience with plywood is limited. I prefer hardwoods. 
I don't know if a spruce hardwood would suffice. I am assuming that spruce is far more affordable than cherry or mahogany


----------



## Prodigal (Sep 1, 2009)

Opps, I mean either ash, poplar, or birch as an affordable hardwood. Any thoughts?


----------



## oluf (Jan 29, 2010)

I would not use solid hardwood for a project like this. The box would be way too heavy. I would use a good quality hardwood venired plywood. You can edge band the plywood so the edge grain does not show. Your box will be stronger, more stable, and take any fine finish you chose to wse.


----------



## MOJOE (Jun 13, 2009)

I think ash would look pretty nice trimmed in mahagany…..plus, here in KC, ash is not overly expensive.


----------

